# What kitty litter do you use?



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm on a total health thing with my kitties. 
I have always used clumping litter... yes now I know how bad it is. I read some dreadful things about it. And I have also found my kitten licks the litter so I need to change to something better. I read Fresh Results is pretty good, I'm just curious to know what other people use.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I use and love World's Best!


----------



## bluepearlmoon (Sep 5, 2011)

We use World's Best, too. We started off with Dr. Elsey's litter, which we really liked, but then started reading about clumping litters, so we switched to World's Best. I am not in charge of the litter box, but I have not heard any complaints and we have 2 kitties using it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Two kitties here as well and we use the multi cat formula. Two boxes (although they seem to prefer to share the one), SUPER easy cleanup, flushable and little odor (depending on how much junk food I've fed them).


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I use Fresh Results, which is basically World's Best but with pine oils... and cheaper! (10 lbs for $6)
Unfortunately, only SOME Wal-Marts carry it. The one up the street had it for a little while, but they quit stocking it for some reason...now I have to go aaallll the way across town to the Super Wal-Mart (which I hate, as it's always crowded...even at 2 am! How does _that_ happen??)

There's a farm store up the street (by the Wal-Mart I like to go to) that has a 50 lbs bag of chicken feed for $15. I think I will buy that, and mix 1/2 of both... save even more money, and make my true litter last longer. Maybe in January I'll buy 12 bags of FR and have enough for 2 years! That way if it's totally discontinued, I won't mind so much. LOL 

I just don't like the smell of plain World's Best/chicken feed. It's "musty barnyard" to me. Much rather have a bit of pine or something to make it 'fancy'! LOL I used to use PaPurr, and it smelled like the perfume old ladies wear...sometimes I think musty barnyard is better than that, though!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm using a Japanese clumping litter which was recommended to me so I could monitor how much wee wee he did each day. I suppose I will switch to other types now since it's so dangerous... I just didn't realise it was such a health hazard, although I did mention once to my husband that I was afraid the dust from the clumping litter would be dusty for Milky.... After we finish this bag, we're changing litters!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I just quickly looked up clumping litters online since it was on my mind. I found this.... Google Answers: Is clumping kitty litter a major health hazard to cats? That's some scary stuff!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Milky's Mammy said:


> I'm using a Japanese clumping litter which was recommended to me so I could monitor how much wee wee he did each day. I suppose I will switch to other types now since it's so dangerous... I just didn't realise it was such a health hazard, although I did mention once to my husband that I was afraid the dust from the clumping litter would be dusty for Milky.... After we finish this bag, we're changing litters!


Yes it's some serious scary stuff. Thats why I wanted our resident cat experts to post what they use. I will be trying to find Fresh results or World's Best this weekend


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh no! I have been using Arm & Hammer since it smells so good and I am OCD about my apartment; but after reading the links above I think we may be switching.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a non-clumping litter that smells nice and isn't too dusty? Also, it is safe to add regular baking soda to litter to help eliminate smells?

For those who use equine pellets: do you wet the pellets yourself (like you would in a stall) or just throw them in the litter box as is?

Thanks for the info and links!


----------



## beetfield (Oct 15, 2011)

I want what's best for my cat, but in the absence of some solid science on this, I really find the whole controversy to be a bit overblown. It seems to be a debate that only exists online, and if you go out there and dig a bit you pretty much follow the course of the whole thing, including when and how it originated.

I'm further confused by the whole thing, because after owning a half dozen cats over the past 25 years, and having had them attended to by 7 different vets at one time or another, I've never been advised one single time to avoid clumping litter.

That's not to say that avoiding clumping letter may not be the "best" approach...not that I'm really convinced...I'm just not convinced that using clumping litter is unsafe for my cat.

More power to you guys, I know your cats are loved and well-cared for! I need some litter, when I go to PetSmart today I'll at least give some thought to a bag of World's Best.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm using wood pellets. 100% natural, no dust at all, smell fresh all the time (except when Meatball had a diarrhea and the poop stink so badly), and with a price second to none ($5 for 40lb). It's non-clumping, but I just scoop out the solid waste and flush it, and throw everything every 5-6 days.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess I missed the whole 'controversy.' What's wrong with clumping litter, other than you're not supposed to use it with kittens?


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

October said:


> I guess I missed the whole 'controversy.' What's wrong with clumping litter, other than you're not supposed to use it with kittens?


 There are so many articles when you google clay litter. The reason why i started reading about it is because my new kitten licks himself so much after doing his business that he ingests the powder of the regular litter. Then he throws up. I spoke to my vet and he said to try a different litter, one that was more natural. If your cat has any kind of respiratory problems the dust from the clay litter will also affect them, I know this because my sister has asthma and the kitty litter always triggers it when she comes over, so she never goes into that room anymore. Also my friends at the place where I volunteer have told me that the dust of the litter has caused serious eye problems to some of their cats, and their problems went away when they changed the litter. Maybe I'm to overprotective right now because I lost a cat recently and I'm just trying very hard to make sure my fluffies are as safe as possible


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Sometimes we use World's Best, but I can't abide the smell at all.

At the moment we're using Cat's Best. The girls love it, it lasts for ages and has no odour.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

In our home, _I _don't get to choose what type of litter _I _buy...Rochelle does.  Currently using a mix of Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Multi-Cat formula and Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract litter. It's the only litter/mix I've been able to come up with that she will use 100% of the time. But after going through two UTIs with her in the past and several non-litterbox usage problems (usually because she hates the litter-type), I've found it's best to use what she likes.

If I could buy what I want, I'd use either World's Best or Feline Pine or something similar, but Rochelle refuses to use the stuff for more than a few days, before rejecting it completely.

As a side note, we've also started using the Kitty Wonderbox in each of our boxes, and the girls have taken to them really well. I love how easy litterbox cleaning is now for me, and I like how the boxes stay cleaner for the girls. Win-win!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

My reason isn't so much the health controversy issue, as my own comfort and convenience.

I would use clay litter, simply because it's dirt cheap (pun intended! LOL).
However, it's WAY too dusty for me. Even if I sift the scooper close to the main pile, it puffs up enough dust to make me cough and wheeze. Not only is that obviously bad for your lungs, it's just plain annoying.

I tried using pellets. They're annoying because you can't really scoop, so I always just had to throw out most of the litter all at once, which is sort of a waste. Plus, Paizly doesn't like going in there... I think they hurt her stub-legs too much.
I have also had several volunteers at the rescue group tell me that their cats will take out a pellet or two, and use them as hockey pucks...and it's just too much bother to keep cleaning up "toys" off the floor all over the house every day  LOL


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Real simple.

Best overall - World's best
Best for low tracking and low dust and still absolutely excellent clumping - Dr. Elseys's Precious cat


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

wondercat said:


> Maybe I'm to overprotective right now because I lost a cat recently and I'm just trying very hard to make sure my fluffies are as safe as possible


I can totally relate to that wondercat...My girl cat escaped and I lost her, so I'm constantly thinking about what if my cats escape again and that's why I thought about the collars and well 

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

yingying said:


> I'm using wood pellets. 100% natural, no dust at all, smell fresh all the time (except when Meatball had a diarrhea and the poop stink so badly), and with a price second to none ($5 for 40lb). It's non-clumping, but I just scoop out the solid waste and flush it, and throw everything every 5-6 days.


We use wood pellets here too, OzPet with sieve trays, quick shake once or twice a day so the sawdust falls down and scoop out solids. Lasts ages and no odours, plus the great price.

And completely safe for kittens.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> We use wood pellets here too, OzPet with sieve trays, quick shake once or twice a day so the sawdust falls down and scoop out solids. Lasts ages and no odours, plus the great price.
> 
> And completely safe for kittens.


Hi Spotty, do you have any recommendations on LARGE boxes with sieve trays, say about 20"x30"? Preferable to have high edges (not hooded though), because Meatball sometimes goes over edges. I cannot find a large sifting box wherever I look, so now I'm using regular ones and throw everything once in a while. Because the price is so low so it's not a real concern, but still a waste... :/


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

yingying said:


> Hi Spotty, do you have any recommendations on LARGE boxes with sieve trays, say about 20"x30"? Preferable to have high edges (not hooded though), because Meatball sometimes goes over edges. I cannot find a large sifting box wherever I look, so now I'm using regular ones and throw everything once in a while. Because the price is so low so it's not a real concern, but still a waste... :/


I use these trays Oz-Pet Animal Litter and Bedding Many breeders here use them without any trouble. 

I do know some people who have purchased large plastic storage boxes and carefully drilled holes to create sifting trays.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link Spotty 
The box you recommend is about the same size of the old litter box I gave my cats, which is too small for them. I need larger ones, and one with high edges. Seems such product doesn't exists... :/ I will try to see if I can get my dad diy one for me...


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I never thought of using wood pellets before. It looks green and economical. We are trying to be as green as possible in my house. We've changed eating habits to locally grown foods, making our own laundry detergent and soaps. Changing kitty diets, which they were none to happy about but adjusting. I hadn't made it to the litter box yet, but it was on my list. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok so got fresh results this weekend, I put a bit of their old littler and mixed it all up, as picky eater as my cat is she didnt care at all about the litter. She sniffed it and immediately pooped in it YAY. Thanks for all the feedback, I love these forums


----------

